# How about the 11th & 12th November for Cressbrook Dam.



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

How about the 11th & 12th of November to cater for some that have prior commitments and work commitments because some of the fellow kayakfishos don't mind extending into November. I am ok with these dates as well. All contributions are welcome.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

John

Happy with any date so I'm a starter 11-12/11 [me Fri to Mon], I'll ring Gilbo tomorrow and advise him and know he will be happy from yarning the other day

I remain flexible if it varies though to help others


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

guys i would be very intersted in fishing there too.
If you dont mind me joining you guys that is.
How long a drive would you say it was from Sunshine coast?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Magicrik said:


> How long a drive would you say it was from Sunshine coast?


Rik I did BigW from the GC in 1hr 20m and guessing Cressbrook would be 2hrs, so imagine about the same from your area.

You could get a good guide on the RACQ website


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm there  
Rik, more the merrier mate, and I reckon the Dodgey one is pretty spot on with his guesstimate. John might have a better idea as he lives up near the dam.


----------



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

at this stage i'll say yes but that could change due to work commitments however i'm sure i'll make at least one of the two days,

Rik i could take your kayak down on the truck, if that makes life easier.


----------



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

it looks like i'm working on the 11th till 2pm so i'll be able to come down late on the saturday afternoon, camp and have all morning and early afternoon sunday to catch the biggest bass :wink:


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

G'day everybody,

I am glad everbody is making a huge effort to make the Cressbrook Dam bash. It really is a top weekend. 

Glad to see you making an effort to make the bash fishysomething. (going to catch the biggest bass hey !!!!) :wink:

Rik - I love fishing the Maroochydore area so I am a regular down your way and it takes me approx 3 hrs from my door to the estuary (depending on traffic). You will be able to cut a section out by turning off the the Esk to Hampton Rd and taking that road to the dam. There are signs everywhere and it's well marked. Rik, I would allow myself approx 2 1/2 hours to Cressbrook Dam from Maroochydore.

Dodge, I would allow 2 1/2 as well if coming through Esk. It's approx 30 mins from Esk.

Haven't heard from Dallas yet, or any other Wivenhoe weekend warriors.

Just another reminder not to forget your $2.00 for the boom gate.

Also try to carry the correct change for camping fees, there are no change facilities and the ranger will not give change. $6.30 per night per person or $3.15 per person per night for group of 20 or more people.
Book camp site when you get there, first in best dressed.

If any body wants to meet me at Hampton and do a convoy just let me know, it can be tricky to find the dam from Hampton.

If anybody else wants more info just let me know and I will do my best for you.


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Sorry for the wrong name something fishy, I truly apologise.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

fishinswing said:


> Dodge, I would allow 2 1/2 as well if coming through Esk. It's approx 30 mins from Esk.
> 
> Haven't heard from Dallas yet, or any other Wivenhoe weekend warriors.


John

I spoke to Gilbo as mentioned earlier in the thread and he is OK and with the date mentioned.

I plan to go up on the Friday and also would like to take up the offer of a kayak lift to the waters edge on a trailer as originally mentioned in the planning post.

If the road from Esk to the dam is tricky to navigate, can you PM the route to follow please after Esk


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Gents,

I'm not sure at this stage, November is looking to be a busy month for me.

The weekend of the trip may be off limits for fishing for me, due to best friend of wife possibly having birthday celebrations on this weekend.

Will let you guys know if I am a starter in the next week or so, as soon as I know whats going on.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dodge said:


> I spoke to Gilbo as mentioned earlier in the thread and he is OK and with the date mentioned.


Since the above reply I've had a call from Gilbo through the week, and he has had to pull the pin; some months ago he entered his Datsun in a hill climb and since talking to me received the entry paperwork which he had forgotten about.

He's having issues logging on here, hence my reply on his behalf, having checked with Scott, more PC instruction needed for headman :lol:

John/fishinswing, I,ve just seen your Cooby yellow in the comp, nice catch mate


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Those dates aren't any good for me either as I work that weekend. ( I work 2 WE a month with the roster I am on)

Not to worry, a trip will come up soon that coincides with me not working.

Chris


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

HELP !!!

Looks like that quite a few of the Cressbrook dam weekend yakfishos won't be able to make it due to prior commitments or work commitments, such as Dallas, Headman and Fishtales.

Should we change the dates again to cater for everybody or stick to a set date. Any suggestions are great as we want as many as possible for a great weekend of camping and fishing.

If we keep changing it, it will be Xmas before to long.

What does everybody think ? Any contributions at this stage would be most appreciated.

Thanks Dodge, it was a great fish and fought very well. It was just short of my PB. One for the QLD side.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

fishinswing said:


> Should we change the dates again to cater for everybody or stick to a set date. Any suggestions are great as we want as many as possible for a great weekend of camping and fishing.
> 
> .


As said before I'm in at anytime, and talking to Gilbo when he spoke of the hillclimb he said the weekend 18/19 Nov was clear but I won't commit him without seeing him again.

I'm bushwalking at Girraween NP Mon-Wed, but will see Gilbo on Thursday and he can post a reply, opinions of other akffers before then would be good.

As you say John, Christmas is coming up fast so options are thinning out for this year


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Either weekend should be fine with me at this stage.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

At the moment i can only travel with my yak if i jump a ride with fishy and he ever so kindly let me throw my yak on his 4WD. But i am also open on both dates.......ill need to see what fishys up to.

HEY fishy what you doin?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm out on the 18/19th as well. 

Taking my wife away for a 4 day weekend to Noosa for her 30th birthday.

Not looking good for me to attend at this stage.......


----------

